# Dentist recommendation in Peoria, AZ



## keithmack (Monday at 8:08 AM)

Hello
As luck would have it, I seem to have cracked a tooth. I leave tomorrow for Peoria. This tooth has been looked at by my dentist recently and he said a crown is the next step.
Does anyone have thoughts to share on finding a dentist in Peoria, AZ? General thoughts or a specific recommendation would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rosetress (Tuesday at 10:10 AM)

You should have left your dentist with at least a temporary crown. Failing that, or needing other dental or medical help, I ALWAYS ask at the front desk of the hotel I am staying at. I always stay at a hotel for the day or two before I start a Camino. this is one of the reasons why. Hotel desk staff ALWAYS have a doctor and dentist to send customers to in a pinch.


----------

